# "Law Enforcement Motivation" Video



## Code 3

Not sure if this has been posted somewhere on the site yet, but I wanted to share. Video put to a speech from the movie 'Any Given Sunday.' Very hard to watch. Keep your head on a swivel.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Some very sobering stuff. What's the most depressing part of these videos, much of what the cops do to protect themselves, save their own lives as it may, will cause riots. FUCKING RIOTS. Criminals are better than cops in this world. FUCK 'EM ALL!

I wish I could take that stance, but let's be honest, NONE of us take that stance. We still go out there, we still risk ourselves, we still take those chances and we still put the public and those we serve above ourselves. We're NUTS. It doesn't matter who we are, who employs us, what our actual job title is, we still go out there and do the fucking job. Day and Night/Night and Day. Sometimes we're overwhelmed with thanks and support, other times we're the ones who are responsible for all the ills in the community, but we still go out there.

We may become defensive, overly cautious at times, trying to avoid doing ANYTHING, but we're still there and refusing to be intimidated (overall. I mean sometimes it's just better to avoid shit and back down, but overall.....) regardless of the bullshit.

You want to hate ME? You want to blame ME for all the troubles you face? You think I'M the problem? Well, ok, just think what your life would be if I wasn't here. Give it just a few minutes of REAL hard thinking. What would your life be like without ME?

I'm no fucking hero, but I'm all you got. I'm not asking you to bend over backwards to thank me, but I AM asking you to stop bending over backwards to CONDEMN me.

And let's talk about the laws we enforce. Politicians come up with laws all the time without consulting us, asking what we think about it, will this work? We may strongly feel that such and such a law is silly, unenforceable, IDIOTIC, but that's not our choice. It's rammed down our throats and we have to enforce it. And think about it, if everyone was cited or arrested every time they violated a law or rule, the courts would be clogged far beyond the insanity now going on. But they aren't. Why? Because we, in our infinite wisdom and use of discretion can warn people. Give them a heads up that what they are doing is wrong or illegal. We can just counsel people instead of taking up the cause of some asshole politician who rarely even walks the streets, never mind polices them.

Society, GROW THE FUCK UP! We're not the bad guys. We do more good than harm, and in fact if you add up all the times a cop has done REAL harm (not the perceived harm being thrown all over the airwaves) as opposed to REAL good, you'd see we're far more of an asset than any of you could ever imagine. But that's just too damn hard for society, isn't it? Easier to attack a few incidents (No matter if right to attack or wrong) than commend. You need us regardless if you like us or not.

All we ask is a little legitimate respect and appreciation, even in bad times. Is that really so much to ask? Many in society get that, far too many of the VOCAL members of society do not.


----------



## RodneyFarva

at 55 seconds, san diego officer shot, has any one see that whole clip? its friggen horrible .


----------



## Code 3

RodneyFarva said:


> at 55 seconds, san diego officer shot, has any one see that whole clip? its friggen horrible .


I have. It's awful. It's still on YouTube.


----------



## RodneyFarva

its a video that should be shown to everyone before they take the civil service test.


----------



## Code 3

Another version I saw yesterday.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hank Moody said:


> Very tough watch. Good to see some clips in there with K9s.


This makes my eyes want to sweat a little bit. Especially that picture at the end.


----------



## Kilvinsky

That second video was also very good and it was nice to see a few good WINS for our side in it.


----------



## the42cop

Damn I can't get over the officer who punched out the car window like a damn savage! I'm certainly not subjecting my delicate little fist to that lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

